# Seiko7A38 (Seiko Fan...)



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, some of you will have seen that he took exception to the forum software changes and sent me a email asking for his account to be deleted and his topics / posts expunged from the forum.

His account has therefore been changed to 'guest' but we decided not to delete all his topics and posts as its not fair to other contributors to them over the years...

He also said that he would be deleting the photos from his hosting service so they wouldn't show up in the topics, it seems that he has in fact decided to change the links so they show abusive messages..... 

So, please bear with us as we edit them out.......


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Amazing...all over a software upgrade. I just don't get it. :no:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

He was very helpful when I bought a certain watch (you can guess which one), and his reaction is shocking - he initially complained that the forum would be down for two hours, how would he cope!

Still, it isn't a prison so if he can't handle improved (IMHO) software / layout changes then bye bye


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Totally bizarre, even by his standards - I'm sure a few people could have taken restraining orders against him for stalking - Kelvin (jonmarkel) you can sleep easy now!

There must be more to this than just the software upgrade - I can't believe someone would go to the trouble of changing all their photo links to abusive pictures over a new look to the forum.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

What a sad, sad man he must be. However his almost constant rudeness and sarcasm won't be missed nor will his regular thread 'hi-jacking' enabling him to show off his latest creations.

I guess we'll survive his leaving though. What a strange way to leave though . . .


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There may have been other reasons , but his post in the 'outage' topic seems to suggest this was the tipping point for him.....

I hope whatever forum he finds next is as accommodating to his 'needs' as we have been....


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Just confirms what I have always thought... What a *LOSER!!!* Big "L" with my right hand held up to my forehead!

Good riddance - it's been a long time coming.

Oh... and a BIG BABY as well. Couldn't believe his post!

By the way I have already forgot about the old look... nice Job!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

aww I looked for abusive messages and couldn't find them


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont worry Gaz, Im sure he hasn't finished with them... ooh_go:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> aww I looked for abusive messages and couldn't find them


There were some in his another 7a38 Franken thread, about 5 mins ago. Would be funny if it wasn't so sad!


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

These very hasty actions are not those a rational person. If he's that adverse to change I'm surprised he didn't collect sundials instead of Seikos.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe he should sit down quietly, in a dimly lit corner, and consider how much this forum was costing him...

Ultimately it's Roy's baby and we need to respect that. If Roy wants to make everything subtle shades of pink, insist on the use of Esperanto instead of English, and change all the smilies to fairies then that's up to him.

Though please don't!

:elf: (Cool smilie. Not so good as a fairy.)


----------



## vokeyuk (Apr 19, 2010)

just seems childish, and i don't even know him - or many of you to be fair, but as far as i can tell it is more likely a better place without that sort.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

A very strange chap indeed had many a lengthy debate with that one.

His inability for change and focused collection reaks of asburghers in some form but that's just an amateur obs.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I always thought he was an OK chap. Prone to mood swings, but we've all had our moments there. :wink1:

This flying off the handle seems a bit weird, must have been a while coming...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

jasonm said:


> I hope whatever forum he finds next is as accommodating to his 'needs' as we have been....


Indeed,

sorry it has come to this though,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

But I love the upgrade, well done.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Bay City Rollers classic coming on here unk: Bye Bye Baby


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

obviously theres more unresolved issues than just a forum design change....

whether personal or to do with others on this forum - yeah my initial reaction is 'what a loser' too - but this person needs help - I hope they sort out their demons and live to be a less bitter person - life's just too short


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I was getting rather fed up of his snide remarks & sarcastic comments & as I mentioned recently was begining to think he wouldn`t be satisfied unless people posted photos of themselves holding up a newspaper of the day to prove they actually owned & were wearing the watch they said they were


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Xantiagib said:


> obviously theres more unresolved issues than just a forum design change....
> 
> whether personal or to do with others on this forum - yeah my initial reaction is 'what a loser' too - but this person needs help - I hope they sort out their demons and live to be a less bitter person - life's just too short


Yeah, at the end of the day it's about sharing your love of watches with like-minded people.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Alas said:


> Bay City Rollers classic coming on here unk: Bye Bye Baby


Under the circumstances that shouldn't be funny..........................................but

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> A very strange chap indeed had many a lengthy debate with that one.
> 
> His inability for change and focused collection reaks of asburghers in some form but that's just an amateur obs.


There but for the grace of God go I! It takes all sorts to make a world. I hope that he finds a suitable place for himself and his efforts, which were extensive and meticulous, to say the least. Good luck to him.

Mike


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

very very strange....and to take the time to change the links to abusive pics is sad....no wonder his mum made him wear mittens....


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I enjoyed reading many of his posts. It'a a great shame that he's so upset, I wish him well.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

It's a shame the man has gone to so much trouble in trying to cause as much offence as possible. Heaven knows how long and how much effort was required on his behalf to pull a stunt like replacing hundreds and hundreds of images in his photobucket account with vile insults.

Anyway, it only took 30 sec's to block them all.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

SAD !


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

I think it's sad that he's chosen what seems to be a rather extreme reaction?

Perhaps Jason is right in that it's the tip of the iceburg/straw that broke the camels back etc., we have no idea what else is going on in his life that may have contributed to this course of action.

His taste was a little narrower than most of us, I think we'll see a marked decline in the post on the Japanese watches section









Currently I can't post images from FLICKR, but I'm sure the issue will be resolved, it's probably me or my PC/browser settings, hopefully it'll be sorted out soon, but it's not the end of the world.

I'm sorry he's gone, who know's he may come back one day, I for one know far more about a certain watch than I did before I joined!!!

ATB,

Defender.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I've not seen any of the abusive posts, just a bit OCD about dates. I think it's a shame in some ways as he was a great resource for information about the 7A28's and 38's in all their different guises. They are great watches. Maybe it was just a temporary blip brought on by Christmas stress and I wish him well.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I was getting rather fed up of his snide remarks & sarcastic comments & as I mentioned recently was begining to think he wouldn`t be satisfied unless people posted photos of themselves holding up a newspaper of the day to prove they actually owned & were wearing the watch they said they were


Was it really you who posted the above Mac?


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Sad to hear this, he gave me some advice when I asked & I found his posts interesting to read.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Erratic and overly emotional behaviour to say the least.

Relax. It's just a forum.

Oh well, that's sex in fat city...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Wow.

Later,

William


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I didn't really have much to do with him as I don't really go on the Japanese forum.

However, whenever I asked him a question, he always answered it in depth. For that reason, its a shame he's gone.

That said, it did seem a trifle over the top.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I for one wont miss him, I never had any dealings with the fella and the way he posted replies to some other I had no intention of having any dealings with him.

Since joining this forum I have found it to be a cracking place to be and his self righteous attitude with some people was quite bad and at times insulting, so from me its 'bye-bye, I sharn't cry.'

:fox:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I was getting rather fed up of his snide remarks & sarcastic comments & as I mentioned recently was begining to think he wouldn`t be satisfied unless people posted photos of themselves holding up a newspaper of the day to prove they actually owned & were wearing the watch they said they were
> ...


I seem to remember posting it but at my age (or as a result of all those naughty cigarettes & psychdelic little tabs I took in the `70s)maybe my brain is muddled & I just think I posted it, maybe I only think I`m here & am in fact asleep dreaming I`m writting this









Whatever, I agree with the sentiments regardless of who posted them


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Interesting, I for one won't miss his tiresome posts...

I always found him totally bizarre.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Aw b0Â£Â£0ck$!

I don't think I have ever posted in the Seiko Forum but was always impressed with his wealth of knowledge and willingness to help others. This will the year of my first Seiko mod and I just know Paul (I think that was his name) would have helped me when asked. I may be out of step with the majority posting here but I'll miss his many, well researched, contributions; I hope I can find where he moves to.


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

he didnt stick out in my recollection of forum use but i would say that getting upset with a forum layout is indicitive of someone who needs to get out a bit more.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

He would have loved this smiley too... :fyou: :fyou: :fyou:

Maybe enough to stay until the next upgrade! ^_^


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Very funny, the "insults" on links are the icing on the cake. Nowt like a good tantrum!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

"Whoever battles with monsters had better see that it does not turn him into a monster, and if you gaze long into an abyss, the abyss will gaze back into you."

Later,

William


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> "Whoever battles with monsters had better see that it does not turn him into a monster, and if you gaze long into an abyss, the abyss will gaze back into you."
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Nice one William, I'll raise you..............

"Some people are like Slinkies - not really good for anything, but you still can't help but smile when you see one tumble down the stairs.â€


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> "Whoever battles with monsters had better see that it does not turn him into a monster, and if you gaze long into an abyss, the abyss will gaze back into you."
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey, all this philosophy is making me wish I were a Seiko lover... in the meantime, I'm glad that Dusty has his moving gif back!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Dusty said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > "Whoever battles with monsters had better see that it does not turn him into a monster, and if you gaze long into an abyss, the abyss will gaze back into you."
> ...


Clever lad. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

I think he will be sadly missed by some on here, his knowledge was second to none.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Flycaster said:


> I think he will be sadly missed by some on here, his knowledge was second to none.


I think there is a lot in what you say. I have only read a handful of his posts most of which were very, very detailed and informative.

Still a bit of a wonder what caused him to throw such a wobbly though.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Definitely a bit odd. I'll admit I'm not taking to the new layout at the moment but it doesn't alter the fact that the same people are here, even if some of them look a bit dodgy at the moment 

It is a shame he has reacted this way, I didn't correspond directly at any time but did find his knowledge and enthusiasm helpful.

That said I was also never on the receiving end of any vitriol which obviously others were.


----------



## William2 (Jul 6, 2011)

I hesitate to comment, as an extreme newbie who has never had any online interaction with the gentleman in question. But I am a little concerned about some of the comments made about him. I would be surprised if he has has not visited the forum as a guest, to see if there was any reaction to his departure.

As a rough rule of thumb, I think you should never say anything about someone online that you would not say to their face. It is tempting to think that you cannot hurt them, because you are talking about an online persona, rather than the 'real' person. But for many people their online presence is an an important part of their identity.

Anyway, as a humble owner of 2 Seikos, I would certainly welcome him back as a genuine expert!


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

William2 said:


> I hesitate to comment, as an extreme newbie who has never had any online interaction with the gentleman in question. But I am a little concerned about some of the comments made about him. I would be surprised if he has has not visited the forum as a guest, to see if there was any reaction to his departure.
> 
> As a rough rule of thumb, I think you should never say anything about someone online that you would not say to their face. It is tempting to think that you cannot hurt them, because you are talking about an online persona, rather than the 'real' person. But for many people their online presence is an an important part of their identity.
> 
> Anyway, as a humble owner of 2 Seikos, I would certainly welcome him back as a genuine expert!


Hi William

Your standards do you great credit. In life there are many good "rules of thumb" and the world would be a much better place if we all abided by them.

I have learned that it is better to "turn the other cheek" but some might think that in this instance "whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap" may be more appropriate.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I always found him amicable and he did me a few favours, also enjoyed his posts. I,m sure there is more to it than a format change.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I must be a really cold hearted person but if anyone wants to leave the forum for whatever reason then I'll say goodbye and good luck. Even if they have a tantrum or braxy as we call it before they leave then fine we all do daft things when angry.

But to go out of his way to leave abusive messages in his links/photos is something I've got no time for. He obviously didn't care who he was offending so why should I care if he is revisiting the forum and taking exception to what has been said.

But just my 2c.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Alas said:


> I must be a really cold hearted person but if anyone wants to leave the forum for whatever reason then I'll say goodbye and good luck. Even if they have a tantrum or braxy as we call it before they leave then fine we all do daft things when angry.
> 
> *But to go out of his way to leave abusive messages in his links/photos is something I've got no time for. He obviously didn't care who he was offending so why should I care if he is revisiting the forum and taking exception to what has been said.*
> 
> But just my 2c.


I'm afraid I agree


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Alas said:


> I must be a really cold hearted person but if anyone wants to leave the forum for whatever reason then I'll say goodbye and good luck. Even if they have a tantrum or braxy as we call it before they leave then fine we all do daft things when angry.
> 
> But to go out of his way to leave abusive messages in his links/photos is something I've got no time for. He obviously didn't care who he was offending so why should I care if he is revisiting the forum and taking exception to what has been said.
> 
> But just my 2c.


+1, ive often looked on here with both of my young kids to look at pictures of the "tik toks", thankfully i didnt see any of the insults though i am rather intrigued now!!

Im sure i read him threaten to move to the dark side, by which i assume he means TZ-UK, would be interesting to see how he fairs there if thats the case.........


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

Dearie me, as said many times the abusive images is taking it a step too far. Sounds like he has a personal issue with the forum.

Time to move on though, there are loads of informative members on this forum and there is still many an opinion and discussion to be shared. :dirol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

This has just baffled me. I always assumed he was one of the main contributers to the forum and gave some informative stuff on watches. I must admit I never came across any abusive posts in the past that he had put up they all seemed to be watch related. Sad to see someone go the way of posting abusive messages though if he didnt like the forum I really dont understand why he did that he could have just left even posted a message giving his reasons and left it at that. I am sure most people would have then said goodbye and good luck.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

r00barb said:


> though i am rather intrigued now!!
> 
> Im sure i read him threaten to move to the dark side, by which i assume he means TZ-UK, would be interesting to see how he fairs there if thats the case.........


Well basically, the insults were puerile ...along the line of 'Foxtrot Oscar' pics and words.

Have visited TZ several times over the last few days, and unless he's using a different user name, have seen no posts...every time I visited he wasn't there (and I must admit, it was only to see if he was)...maybe he's gone to SCWF ..(Seiko and Citizen Watch Forum).


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Roger the Dodger said:


> r00barb said:
> 
> 
> > though i am rather intrigued now!!
> ...


Ah right, nothing original then.

Didnt he used to whinge rather a lot about the SCWF as well? Or maybe it was WUS - i lose track!! 

Cant help but wonder if he may return under a different guise....... If he does hopefully it will be to share his obvious raft of Seiko knowledge rather than petty trolling.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Paul,

As you're reading all these comments, and I know you *will* be reading them as your ego won't allow you to not do so, perhaps you'll now realise that although your often rude, sarcastic and condescending responses weren't appreciated by their recipients, your knowledge of the 7A38 *was* appreciated. The pictures you posted were of the highest quality and gave many of us a great deal of pleasure.However your passion for the 7A38 was obsessive which quite frankly I found a bit disturbing. After all, they're only watches ! (Sorry if that bit offends anyone but let's be real here).

I was a victim on several occasions of your sarcasm and condescending attitude but on other occasions you were the first to spring to my aid with helpful information. Maybe there's two of you ? Also the way you would drag up peoples previous posts to 'use against them' was something I never understood. Did you save everything Forum related or did you have so little to occupy yourself that The Forum 'took over' ?

I shall miss the pictures and some of the information you used to provide. I won't miss the constant critism of any Seiko 7A38 that didn't come up to your idea of 'correctness'. Nor will I miss the "Heads up on another Franken" when often as not all the seller was doing was offering up a watch for sale. No one was being *forced* to buy it. Who, apart for you, cared if the bracelet wasn't the one it came out of the factory wearing or if the case had been (over) polished ? Over the years I bought a few of these 'Frankens' as you called them. One was not too good but the others were fine and I'm wearing one now in fact. According to you though this displays not only a lack of common sense but a lack of taste as well. Yeah whatever !

My suggestion to you Paul is to start up your own web site just for your favourite Seiko. I'm sure you'll soon get a following just take a tip - drop the 'Victor Meldrew' approach. It's not clever and it's not funny.

Have a nice rest of your life.

Chris.









I hope you'll find your niche someplace where maybe you'll find someone else with an obsession like yours.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very well said Chris....


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This still going :swoon:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Alas said:


> This still going :swoon:


Only when people reply in the thread


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

:nea:


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

Odo said:


> Definitely a bit odd. I'll admit I'm not taking to the new layout at the moment but it doesn't alter the fact that the same people are here, even if some of them look a bit dodgy at the moment
> 
> It is a shame he has reacted this way, I didn't correspond directly at any time but did find his knowledge and enthusiasm helpful.
> 
> That said I was also never on the receiving end of any vitriol which obviously others were.


When you used the term "dodgy" I do hope you were not using that word as a reference to me?


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Before this Seiko Fan never appeared too prominently on my radar. The one who did (and who generally annoyed the hell out of me) was *Om_nom_nom_Watches!_**. I generally tried to avoid as many of his posts as possible as I felt that they were akin to stepping in something rather unpleasant. After a quick tippy-tap on the keyboard this morning I see that he has been reduced to "Guest" status. Couldn't have happened to a more deserving person in my opinion.

But when exactly did this crash and burn occur?

Perhaps while I was on holiday in August?

Did it generate as much fuss and hullaballoo as this?

Somewhere in the distance a dog barked...


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

an owl hooted in a nearby copse.....


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

I see you mention "om-nom-nom-watches", I too had noticed he had dissapeared from here, BUT to be honest I found him to be a nice guy, he came to my flat when I sold a watch on here, and he was just a nice guy to chat to and I personally thought he was an ok guy.

Do people have a personalty change when they are in front of computer ? I know you can "read" what people put on here, but when you talk to a person face to face it comes out different to what you read on a comp, as I think in a lot of cases people are different when you actually talk to them "in the flesh", I have met a couple of people from online (not from on here) that seemed "nice" but face to face was totally different, watch obsesed to the point of almost madness, so I now think twice before I say sure you can come round.

Oh well just my 2 pence worth.

Cheers, John


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Flycaster said:


> Odo said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely a bit odd. I'll admit I'm not taking to the new layout at the moment but it doesn't alter the fact that the same people are here, even if some of them look a bit dodgy at the moment
> ...


No, I was referring to the plethora of new avatars that have appeared since the board update.

Not entirely sure how I have involved you?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Drum2000 said:


> Before this Seiko Fan never appeared too prominently on my radar. The one who did (and who generally annoyed the hell out of me) was *Om_nom_nom_Watches!_**. I generally tried to avoid as many of his posts as possible as I felt that they were akin to stepping in something rather unpleasant. After a quick tippy-tap on the keyboard this morning I see that he has been reduced to "Guest" status. Couldn't have happened to a more deserving person in my opinion.
> 
> But when exactly did this crash and burn occur?
> 
> ...


I thought he was a sound fella. Quirky sense of humour that always seemed to raise a few smiles.

Ran up about 1000 posts in a couple of months though - those members rarely last in my experience. Perhaps a 'hobby collector' rather than a watch collector.

I seem to recall he had a slight serious obsession with 'Rolex Girl'. Maybe he was demoted to guest for stalking.....


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

plumsteadblue said:


> I see you mention "om-nom-nom-watches", I too had noticed he had dissapeared from here, BUT to be honest I found him to be a nice guy, he came to my flat when I sold a watch on here, and he was just a nice guy to chat to and I personally thought he was an ok guy.
> 
> Do people have a personalty change when they are in front of computer ? I know you can "read" what people put on here, but when you talk to a person face to face it comes out different to what you read on a comp, as I think in a lot of cases people are different when you actually talk to them "in the flesh", I have met a couple of people from online (not from on here) that seemed "nice" but face to face was totally different, watch obsesed to the point of almost madness, so I now think twice before I say sure you can come round.
> 
> ...





kevkojak said:


> I thought he was a sound fella. Quirky sense of humour that always seemed to raise a few smiles.
> 
> Ran up about 1000 posts in a couple of months though - those members rarely last in my experience. Perhaps a 'hobby collector' rather than a watch collector.
> 
> I seem to recall he had a slight serious obsession with 'Rolex Girl'. Maybe he was demoted to guest for stalking.....


I had a run in with him in my early days on the forum. It was an innocent throw away comment about his interest in Rolex Girl on a thread which he was gushing over her - *he went berserk*. I tried to calm the situation (as did several others) but to no avail. He just kept on and on until the thread was locked. After that I saw him butt heads with others as well as some of the mods. I remember him having a topic removed when he was taking on the mods over something or other and if memory serves he was involved in more than one "topic locking". I remember posting this when he was challenging the old guard -










He may have been a nice person face to face but I wouldn't be surprised if police forensic teams were digging in his garden either...


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

plumsteadblue said:


> I see you mention "om-nom-nom-watches", I too had noticed he had dissapeared from here, BUT to be honest I found him to be a nice guy, he came to my flat when I sold a watch on here, and he was just a nice guy to chat to and I personally thought he was an ok guy.
> 
> Do people have a personalty change when they are in front of computer ? I know you can "read" what people put on here, but when you talk to a person face to face it comes out different to what you read on a comp, as I think in a lot of cases people are different when you actually talk to them "in the flesh", I have met a couple of people from online (not from on here) that seemed "nice" but face to face was totally different, watch obsesed to the point of almost madness, so I now think twice before I say sure you can come round.
> 
> ...


I would certainly agree with John. You can't tell how "nice" a person is by messages on the forums. From experience I would say NEVER give personal details to anyone however nice and genuine they appear to be.

My advice - take it or leave it.

Never give your home/personal/work/regular mobile phone numbers to anyone. Keep a mobile phone with spare SIMs for any voice communication you may need to have.

Never give anyone your home address unless its needed for purchase transactions.

Don't invite anyone from the internet to your home.

Keep a "spare" email address address for forum communications - don't give out your regular email address.

Do I sound paranoid? Probably, but with good reason! No names, no pack drill.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I seem to remember posting it but at my age (or as a result of all those naughty cigarettes & psychdelic little tabs I took in the `70s)maybe my brain is muddled & I just think I posted it, maybe I only think I`m here & am in fact asleep dreaming I`m writting this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Have you ever read this Mach?


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

As long as he is happy to Kiss "Eddies" ass on TZ like most TZ members, he will be happy there .

As mentioned. he will have other user accounts here. people like that never leave, they just stop posting using that "user name " Egos, love to read the "fall out"


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

DaveS said:


> From experience I would say NEVER give personal details to anyone however nice and genuine they appear to be.
> 
> Never give your home/personal/work/regular mobile phone numbers to anyone. Keep a mobile phone with spare SIMs for any voice communication you may need to have.
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit wee OTT for me. I've met a couple of guys off the forum (though admittedly in neutral territory IE - pub and so on). We had each others phone numbers and to the best of my knowledge none of us are stalking the other. Just a chat about watches without being TOO obsessive. A bit odd I suppose for a man who's avatar is -


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

DaveS said:


> I would certainly agree with John. You can't tell how "nice" a person is by messages on the forums. From experience I would say NEVER give personal details to anyone however nice and genuine they appear to be.
> 
> My advice - take it or leave it.
> 
> ...


Does that mean I should stop that whole internet dating stuff? :huh: :wink1:


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> DaveS said:
> 
> 
> > I would certainly agree with John. You can't tell how "nice" a person is by messages on the forums. From experience I would say NEVER give personal details to anyone however nice and genuine they appear to be.
> ...


Of course not. Obviously none of this applies where there is a remote chance of "intimate contact" with the partner of your choice. :inlove:

:lol:

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Drum2000 said:


> DaveS said:
> 
> 
> > From experience I would say NEVER give personal details to anyone however nice and genuine they appear to be.
> ...


Aye, it's probably OTT and most people are "normal" but it's the weirdoes who worry me.

In the words of the T shirt

"Just because you're not paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you."

Take care.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

DaveS said:


> "Just because you're not paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you."
> 
> Take care.
> 
> ...


Who is out to get me? When did you hear that? Are they coming soon? Why me? I've done nothing wrong. Wait a minute - it's you isn't it. You're behind it all. You're turning everyone against me. But I don't care. I've got a new Salma avatar. :wub:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Just noticed the Show All option below the smilies. Fantastic. Take it its new as didn't see it before. Good work chaps. :victory:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Alas said:


> Who is out to get me? When did you hear that? Are they coming soon? Why me? I've done nothing wrong. Wait a minute - it's you isn't it. You're behind it all. You're turning everyone against me.












:lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I liked "om-nom-nom-watches" and wondered where he'd gone?

I've met quite few members and every single one has been very nice indeed.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Who is out to get me? When did you hear that? Are they coming soon? Why me? I've done nothing wrong. Wait a minute - it's you isn't it. You're behind it all. You're turning everyone against me.
> ...


Stop looking at me! Stop it. Stop it!!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Om nom was a tit.

Paul is on T-Z but with no dedicated Seiko section doubt we'll see much of him, SCWF has gone down hill and WUS is just confusing. He'll be best starting a blog.

I like him, i didnt appreciate some of his comments towards some members mind.. shame though!

I think everybody else here seems fairly normal, have met quite a few people now and had people round to mine, all good!

Nice new avatar Alas!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

DaveS said:


> Stop looking at me! Stop it. Stop it!!


Actually I was looking at your new Salma... I'm afraid I liked the old one better... it was more...visible :download:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> DaveS said:
> 
> 
> > Stop looking at me! Stop it. Stop it!!
> ...


It or they?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> It or they?


Come on, I was trying to be subtle here! The pumping smiley was the clue!


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

LJD said:


> As long as he is happy to Kiss "Eddies" ass on TZ like most TZ members, he will be happy there .


Were you previously known as London Luke on TZ ?


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

minkle said:


> Paul is on T-Z but with no dedicated Seiko section doubt we'll see much of him, SCWF has gone down hill and WUS is just confusing. He'll be best starting a blog.
> 
> I like him, i didnt appreciate some of his comments towards some members mind.. shame though!


Aye, he's a member there and visited today but hasn't posted since December 2011.

* Viewing profile - Seiko7A38*

Username: Seiko7A38 Rank: Corporal









* User statistics*

Joined: Tue Jan 12, 2010 2:53 pm Last visited: Sun Jan 08, 2012 3:49 pm Total posts: 27 | *Search userâ€™s posts*

(0.00% of all posts / 0.04 posts per day) Most active forum: *Watch Talk*

(25 Posts / 92.59% of userâ€™s posts) Most active topic: *Seiko 7A38-7070 - Parts / Refurb*

(14 Posts / 51.85% of userâ€™s posts)

I agree, He should set up his own blog/site since he obviously knows better than anyone else how to do it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Shall we just leave it now?

I think enough has been said...


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Shall we just leave it now?
> 
> I think enough has been said...


Yes Jason. But, when Paul was active on this forum he was given free reign to disparage anyone HE thought fit. Nobody then said "enough has been said".

However, I agree. Enough has been said.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Shall we just leave it now?
> 
> I think enough has been said...


Yes, lock it...


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

LJD said:


> As long as he is happy to Kiss "Eddies" ass on TZ like most TZ members, he will be happy there .


A final comment before locking.

This forum - Roy's rules.

TZ-UK - Eddie's rules.

That's what you agree to when you register. If you don't like the rules you move on - or form your own forum.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I would just like to say "Nobody Expects the Spanish Inqui..." oh, bugger!


----------

